# B12 Vitamin Deficiency



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

*How much B12 Vitamin do you take?*​
Actually, I'm not taking B12741.18%I just take the B12 in the Multivitamin and its around 2mcg211.76%I'm taking around 500mcg B12423.53%I'm taking around 1000mcg B1215.88%I'm taking around 1500mcg B12211.76%I'm taking a bit more than 1500mcg B1215.88%


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

It seems the dosage of B12 on B-Complex compounds are just around the RDA percentage and if you look around the web that is shockingly low... and I mean LOW...

From what I could dig up you should be taking a regular nice multivitamin with all the major B's *WITH* an aditional B12 vitamin at life mantaining dosages.

Here's the poll:


----------

